# Hedgehog super hero



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

A little background... there is a 3d modeling program called Zbrush that allows people to basically sculpt digital clay in real time. Zbrush central (which is a forum hosted by the company) holds contests from time to time. They had a super hero contest and the second place winner created a hedgehog super hero 

It's kind of old but still good fun.

Here's what the final model looked like:


Click the picture if you want to see how he did it/his progress  On top of being cool enough to make a hedgehog superhero, he's also an amazing artist


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

That is SO awesome! I want him to be in a video game! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he did a great job!


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

That's awesome. I can see a hero like that in Dark Horse comics or even Marvel.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, I think he'd be a great Watchman 

By the way, if you guys are interested in seeing other winners (which are equally awesome) go here: http://www.zbrushcentral.com/showthread.php?t=68431


----------

